# Malaysian Blue Femur (Coremiocnemis sp. "blue")



## SylverTear (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about these beauties?  I've searched all over the web and I can't seem to find much about them.  I've heard they can be mean?  They may be burrowers?  Argh!! :wall: 

I'm just at a loss but they are definitely beautiful Ts!!

Whaddya think?

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have info for you, other then yes, they are burrowers.... and very, very pretty spiders.













Eric


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy crap, Eric! Thats an awesome spider!!!

Hurry up and produce some....I officiallly NEED one lol.


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice pictures


----------



## G. pulchra (Mar 13, 2009)

Amazing, I've never seen one before.  I assume they are pretty rare in the hobby now?


----------



## gumby (Mar 13, 2009)

G. pulchra said:


> Amazing, I've never seen one before.  I assume they are pretty rare in the hobby now?


well on these boards they have only been offered by three different sellers from what I can see and most often with in the last year. They are for sale right now though so might as well get a few


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kelly Swift Has Them For Sale From 1 Of His Hatchouts


----------



## Paramite (Mar 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who finds these plain blue/purple spiders to be boring looking?


----------



## G. pulchra (Mar 13, 2009)

Paramite said:


> Am I the only one who finds these plain blue/purple spiders to be boring looking?


Yes............


----------



## codykrr (Mar 14, 2009)

pk so here is aquestion....are these like H. lividium burrows aka pet holes or do these show themselves a littlemore often....a few weeks ago i was going to get one, but i decided not to because everyone one here said they burrowed....


----------



## SylverTear (Mar 14, 2009)

blackcadillac70 said:


> Kelly Swift Has Them For Sale From 1 Of His Hatchouts


SHHHHHH.  That's where I was going to get one!  

If they are sold out I'm going to find you and sick an usambara on you...lolol


----------



## gumby (Mar 14, 2009)

to codykrr: many people have the idea that just because a T burrows you will never see it. But I have had many so called pet holes and theyare able to be seen just fine if you set the cage up right. I say if you really like the T. buy it see how things work out and if they dont sell it back on the boards. Its not a common T. so you should be fine selling it to others on here.


----------



## omni (Mar 8, 2020)

old thread from the basement lol, but recently I found 1 available, but the little sling is in Poland. I did write Swift's about them,* Psednocnemis brachyramosa*. Old world, Obligate burrower, no urticating hairs, venom untested, smaller adult size, sexually dimorphic (males tend to be pinkish brown with longer legs) fast and reclusive, reasonably long-lived


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 9, 2020)

Mine is a complete pet hole - never see more than her front two pairs of legs.


----------

